# Weapon of choice



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What fly rods do you use? What brand, length, weight and with what line. Tell us a little about your rods, reels and what you use them for.

I have an old Mitchell Combo of my dad's that has been great on panfish in the Sheyenne and in Detroit Lakes. I use F5WF line on a basic Cabela's reel and it has fit my needs nicely.

I also have a Loomis 8 wt with F8WF line on it for bass and pike. I hope to tie into a smallie by the end of April on it! It should be a real blast! Looking forward to tangling with largemouth too on it!

So let us know, what are your weapons of choice when longrodding?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I use 3 rods for all my steelhead-Looper/salmon fishing..

I've got a 9ft Sage 8wt. with a Ross Reel (Gunnison), 8 ft. 6wt. Thomas and Thomas (smallmouth river rod) and a 9ft. 5wt. Scott with a Ross Reel (Gunnison).


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Tag,

I use a vintage 1992 (1st year) Scott STS 9ft. 5wt. 4pc.
with vintage 1992 TR2Abel Fly Reel spooled with Cortland 5 Wt. Shooting Rocket line.

My other choice is a Wal-Mart Renegad d (gray colored) 8ft. 5wt. 2pc.
with Orvis Rocky Mountain cassette fly reel loade with Cortland again.

Also have Redington Wayfayer 7pc. 5wt. (travel rod).

Use Bamboo once in a great while.

Have quite an assortment of reels and rod, above are my favorate.

Use them for whatever fishing I'm doing.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

I fish a Redington Wayfarer 4wt with a G.Loomis Adventurer #4 for crappies and an R.L. Winston IBIS 6wt with a Sage 2450 reel.

Both are my babies. I would probably take a bullet for my IBIS!

XPS-DT Gray on the Sage, Sage-WF-Performance Taper on the Loomis, both lines work great for their function. I also have sink spools for both but cannot recall off hand the names of the companies.

DCOYNUT


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi people,
I have a two Scotts a 10' 6wt sts and 9' 6wt G series. Also in my line up are..... a Sage discovery 8'6" 5wt , a Sage Light Line 8'6 3wt, St Croix 7' 3wt and an off brand rod from sportsman's warehouse that's a 5' 3wt.

For reels I have a Hardy Princess, a Lamson V3 large arbor, and a Okuma Sierra. The Okuma is my work horse that for my three weights, The Hardy I shelved after I had it re-trued. It is too fragile for me because I'm very clumsy and the reel was getting to bent up. I think that the reel has some bad mojo because it was given to me by a girlfriend whose father had owned a flyshop in Idaho. He said jokingly that I had to give it back if I didn't marry his daughter. Needless to say I didn't give it back or take her hand in marrage and for some reason it is particularly susceptable to gravity. The Lamson went on the 6wts and I like it Very much.

I used to fish alot of brushy creeks back home in UT with the 3wts. I'm hoping to catch some panfish on those this season. The one time I went out here last fall I used my ten 6wt and landed a couple of smallies. I hoping to maybe get an 8wt set up for some pike but I need to research it more.

I can't wait to fish

Superfly


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

How do you like that Lamson? Would you recommend them?


----------



## superfly (Mar 1, 2004)

DCOYNUT,

I like my Lamson so far. I have only fished with it twice. I did not have any problems with it and I would recomend them. They are solid and dependable. For the money I think the Okuma has been the best value. I want to try the Magnitude which is their magnesium cast reel that is lighter than the Aluminum. That way when I hear the familiar clunk of the reel on the rocks It doesn't hurt as bad because it cost just over 50 bucks. Not to mention extra spools are cheep too at about 30 bones.


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Thanks for the reply post! I'll have to look into those.


----------



## Skavenger (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a custom built 4 piece Brian Smith Custom 5 weight. The rod is based on a G Loomis blank. Brian is a local rod builder who is starting to gain recognition at the local level just in case you were wondering....Like the one genetlemen stated earlier I would also take a bullet for that rod! For a reel I use a Cabelas 5 weight LSR. Line I use Cabelas Prestiage line system to cover all of the trout waters that I usually fish in Alaska...really looking forward to using this on smallies in the Valley City area.....For the big Kings and Reds in Alaska I use a 9wt pack bay rod and a 9wt Cabelas Drake reel and use the prestiage line system. I guess I will have to try some Pike fishing with that bad boy.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey, I am the king of cheap reels. I have several cortland vista reels that are made by sth. I have a few sth reels, and a few cabela's reels. My rods are 9.5ft redington, 9.0 ft redington both in 6wt, a custom 8wt that is 10ft, a gander mtn 7wt 9.0ft, a 7.5 ft 6wt martin, and a few other rods in 5and 6wt. I don't get to fish as many days now as I did in the past, so I can't justify a lot of really good equipment. I think that if I did ever get some high end equipment it would be like guns and other good custom stuff that I have, I would no longer be happy with what I had, and I don't think I can afford it now. You know, we are all happy with what we have untill we get a chance to use something that is realy good. Then we are done for. The good stuff makes us realize that what we have is just OK not great. Man, I hope my kids are out of the house by the time I get a chance at a really great fly rod and reel. For when it happens, I know that I will pine away untill my needs are met. Oh, crap, now I am going on to e-bay to look and wish again. Crap!!!! I see Sage and Able reels, scot and tibor, man how can I raise my twins and fish at the same time!!! Have a great Christmas and tye a few for me..


----------



## lasalle (Jan 15, 2003)

I typically use a 3wt 8' St. Croix. Looking back I wish I picked up the 9' but I'm not sure they carry it in a 3wt. I love the action of the 3wt for delicate presentations.[/img]


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Sage 5 wt VPS is my go to rod.

I need to get something in the region of an 8 or 9wt for pike and steelhead. I maybe getting that sooner than later if I find a place to go flyfishing in Jamaica...


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

smals where and what in Jamiaca do you fish? I have been ther a few times and have never fished when there, what is the scoop Wher, what , and when? I usually stay in Ocho Rieos and have spent a fair bit of time in Mo-Bay, but where is the good fishing and for what? I will have to gear up for next time I am there.


----------



## Reflex (Feb 27, 2006)

I have....

8'6" 3 wt. Heritage Rod with a Loop reel and a Sage wf4f line

9' 5 wt. G Lommis GL3 with a Lamson reel and a Rio Freshwater wf6f line

9' 6 wt. Lamiglass with a Martin reel for a back up

2 x 9' 5 wt. "something or others" for a "behind the seat rods".


----------



## mnswd (Oct 13, 2005)

POSTED AN AD IN CLSSIFIEDS FOR A LAMIGLASS G1000


----------



## A+Town Angler (Oct 6, 2007)

Eagle Claw Traditional.
6ft 9 
6 pc 
thicker tip for spinner fishing.
thinner tip for fly fishing.
plug on end reversable for spinner fishing.
plug on end reversable for fly fishing.

martin automatic fly reel
scientific anglers hollowfill line
scientific anglers tapered 9ft leaders


----------

